# I wants to work in Australia as a farm labour



## Hanis Malaysia

I am Malaysian wants to work in Australia. But i don't know how to. Does anybody know where can i find a job in agriculture? any jobs....


----------



## Wanderer

The only ways of legally being able to work in Australia for someone from abroad is to be able to get either a Working Holiday Visa [ Malaysia not in that ] or an independent or employer sponsored skilled visa and more skill than farm labouring is involved.
People on student visas are allowed to work for 20 hours/week and on a tourist visa there is also WWOOF Australia Official Website but that is just working for food and accomodation, no payment involved.
Have a look at Department of Immigration & Citizenship and there's a menu system from header and more information in the Visa & Immigration section of the forum.


----------



## Hanis Malaysia

Wanderer said:


> The only ways of legally being able to work in Australia for someone from abroad is to be able to get either a Working Holiday Visa [ Malaysia not in that ] or an independent or employer sponsored skilled visa and more skill than farm labouring is involved.


Thank you Wanderer for replied my post. Erm, but as far as i am concern i first need to get offer letter from employer right? Then after that i am allowed to apply for Working Holiday Visa. Am i correct? Really needs helps from you


----------



## Wanderer

The Immi site has all eligibility info and I suggest you have a read but essentially you need skills/qualifications.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

Hi Wanderer 
Thank you for this useful information.It is very helpful.


----------



## farming

hi all, glad to meet u..
I am sugitha from southindia.
working as "Dairy Farm-Labour advicer"
company having morethan 450 dairy farmers/600 farm labours in SI.
I am happy to knowledge share my dairy experience here
thanking you...sugithaagri at gmail dot com


----------

